# Unable to Burn Cds/dvds



## badmonkey75 (Oct 3, 2005)

"Burning the disc failed because communication to the disc drive failed. (Error code 0x80020022)" -- Is the error code when I attempt to burn any disc using the Finder or Disk Utility.

"Interface Error: 5  The connection is not stable.

The drive reported an error:
Sense Key = Illegal Request
Sense Code = 0x210x02
BUFFER UNDERRUN" --

Are the errors when I attempt to use Toast Titanium v6.x and v7.x.

I'm using an iMac G5 running 10.4.2.   I have two burners, both of which give me the errors and will no longer burn to CD's or DVD's (cheap or expensive media, I've tried many different types).  The burners i have are an internal superdrive that came with the mac (MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-825) and an external LaCie Firewire DL drive (_NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG).  Both drives started giving this error at the same time and I can't think of anything that I installed that could effect these.  I don't have any speed tools installed.

I have tried all that Apple suggests in the articles  http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25750.

I've experienced the same errors twice before, though not both drives at the same time. What fixed it the first time was simply upgrading the firmware on the burner. Second time, there were problems on the hard drive that I was burning from (directory issues if i remember) and running a combination of Tech Tool and Disk Utilitity fixed that.

But this time, I'm at my wits end and can't find anything helpful online. I'm hoping to find an answer before I end up trying a complete system reinstall. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Asu (Nov 24, 2005)

Machine Name:	Power Mac G4 Cube
  Machine Model:	PowerMac5,1
  CPU Type:	PowerPC 60?  (1.1)
  Number Of CPUs:	1
  CPU Speed:	1.3 GHz
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
  L3 Cache (per CPU):	2 MB
  Memory:	1.25 GB
  Bus Speed:	100 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	4.1.9f1
System Version:	Mac OS X 10.4.2 (8C46)
  Kernel Version:	Darwin 8.2.0


I'm trying to use an old LaCie CD burner (LaCie 1394) with Toast 6. I get the "Interface Error: 5 The connection is not stable" message. I tried different CD media, no effect.


----------

